# Help with my Improvisation?



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey all i just recorded an improvisation of the Backtracking to a song (Fade to Black). It is only about 2 minutes long, but i made up everything from 58 seconds on -- its my own made up stuff. Reminder: I am completely SELF-TAUGHT and do not know any theory or anything like that, simply what i felt sounded decent. Some things could be changed. But im fine with it for now, enough for people to see. But i would appreciate if you guys would help me with it and check it out! Simply click the link below

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a60YJaHIe6A

~~Thank You :food-smiley-004:

Tell me what you think of it


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul said:


> Just call me Simon. Maybe somebody more like Randy or Paula can chime in too.


I thought it was wonderful. Just remember you are a star. Ok who was I?

Ok just kidding. I thought it was ok. I think my colleague Simon judges a little harshly. You seem like your a begginner and self taught to boot. So of course there are going to things that are rough to a seasoned musician. I also disagree that self taught is limiting. Danny Gatton was self taught pretty much. 
To be succesful at being self taught you need to get out and jam with as many more seasoned musicians as possible. In my day there was no Internet so that can be a big advantage for self teaching today. Watch other guitarists and do lots of experimenting with back tracks like you're doing.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

ha Paula i bet. and thank you guys


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey! I feel that Dawg. Now check it out.

:smile:

Seriously Dime, Im 52 years old, been playing since I was 8. Notso much from this video but some of your others I checked out, I think you've got some nice potential to be a whole lot better than I'll ever be.

Spend the time, learn from as many others as you can get your hands on but work hard with the resources you have available at the time. I've made progress working on my own but have improved in leaps and bounds when I've had the opportunity to spend time with players better than me (which is a lot of the time). Every now and then learn some stuff you don't like - you be suprised what you can learn from somebody you don't think is cool right now like a Chet Atkins or a Jerry Reed.

It's a hell of a great road - enjoy yourself :smile:


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks man! I appreciate it  i know i have many years ahead of me. But can i say something and people take it seriously here? I honestly havent met any guitarist around this part of SK better then me at guitar. Im sorry, im not lyin- i know good drummers, and singer... but not many good guitarists around here... which is unfortunate for me, i wish there were so i could learn from them, that is mainly why im self-taught...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

DimebagTributer said:


> thanks man! I appreciate it  i know i have many years ahead of me. But can i say something and people take it seriously here? I honestly havent met any guitarist around this part of SK better then me at guitar. Im sorry, im not lyin- i know good drummers, and singer... but not many good guitarists around here... which is unfortunate for me, i wish there were so i could learn from them, that is mainly why im self-taught...


Its amazing some of the stuff I've picked up from guitarists that were less experienced then me. Never discount someone because you think you are better than them.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul said:


> There are always exceptions, and the first person to do anything is effectively self taught. There are a crapload more than enough self taught guitarists with my skill level out there than there are guys like Danny Gatton.


I used Danny Gatton as an extreme example.He has God given ability that he has been blessed. with. 



Paul said:


> Which is informal, but no longer self taught. Technically speaking.


I don't consider watching and learning from seeing what other guitarists do anything other than a component of self teaching.




Paul said:


> So Terry, are you Randy or Paula???:smile:



Well since you understood my posts, what I typed must have been coherent. That right there disqualifies me as Paula.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey that sounds Great! I'm a big Metallica fan and I think you did well. Don't forget you're playing to a harsh room here. Keep practicing and if you can't find someone, just play along with Metallica and Pantera, you'll get there. I wish I could do that! However I can play ALOT of Neil Young and I do it quite well....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey Dime...Nice to see that you didn't decide to leave the forum.

Like others here are saying...if you could at least jam with other players, you are bound to learn some new things. Anything you learn will be helpful.

Looking forward to hearing about what you find at the music store(s).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Starbuck! But Paul, for one i just moved to watrous in july.. so i dont know anybody really except for people at my school. And only ONE out of 160 people plays guitar (DEAD SERIOUS).. i have tried to get guitar lessons from a guy in town.. but he is full for the year so he cant take me. And traveling to saskatoon and back wouldnt work out. I have scored a vocal lessons scholarship, so for a whole year i get weekly lessons free!! She had a contest and the one with the best natural talent she gave the scholarship. I have posted ads on musican sites trying to find anyone who plays guitar around here... but there is a few in saskatoon that replied (yet again to far, and weird when you only met them online..) 

I have always been a bit for jazz it has a funky flow to it. Pretty much every guitarist says that it is a great form to learn for musicians because it has technique you can use in all styles of music.

P.S. Happy halloween, and can someone tell me how to multi-quote? haha:banana::banana:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Its amazing some of the stuff I've picked up from guitarists that were less experienced then me. Never discount someone because you think you are better than them.


That was one of the things I learned teaching guitar. I learned a lot--both from my students and from preparing lessons for them. Never underestimate what you can learn from another human being.



guitarman2 said:


> I don't consider watching and learning from seeing what other guitarists do anything other than a component of self teaching.


Except that I have encountered musicians--especially guitarussts who baost about being self taught, to the extent that they boast they didn't learn anything from anybody. "Watching and learning from seeing what other guitarists do" is being more than self taught according to how they define it. You would be an exception to that experience.



Paul said:


> I'm not a huge Neil Young fan, but when he plays acoustic guitar, his playing is almost always amazing. He manages to throw in little grace notes and passing notes that make the music move and come alive.


I have been a Neil young fan for a long time, and I think he is an underrated guitarist--especially on acoustic.



Paul said:


> The lyrics are important, even to non-singers, in that they are part of the story, the message you are trying to convey.


Another way the lyrics are important are when you're playing with a singer that makes up their own rhythms and tempos. It happens more than you'd think. I've been there many times.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Its amazing some of the stuff I've picked up from guitarists that were less experienced then me. Never discount someone because you think you are better than them.


My cousin is leagues ahead of me as a musician, but he still tells me he gets a good portion of his ideas from leads and riffs that I come up with. It's kind of fun to see what he does with my 'rough drafts'


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

i do a lot of that. an i am not boasting about being self taught, i say it so people know i dont think im the greatest and i only am doing what i CAN because i havent had much help. 

Puckhead i know how that is haha, pretty much lots of riffs i make i end up noticing its a lot like a riff i learned from some song, so it points out that the more songs you learn, and solos you attempt- it will improve your ability to improvise and make up riffs. Its cool eh? ha i love it- and today i got an honor award on youtube for being the #66 most viewed canadian musician of the day -not bragging just announcing that im happy ha!


----------

